# Colfax Lake?



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm putting this out in case someone has an answer.

Someone asked me about a creek going dry behind his workplace just east of Lancaster. He said it's called Raccoon Creek. I can find it on google maps, and I found information on Colfax Lake on that stream.

Here's what I can't figure out: The lake drains to the creek that goes past that workplace (off Rt. 37 near Rt. 22) but when I follow it further it goes past a retention pond on the Ralston Foods property, then it quickly turns into a ditch and then forks apart, and the forks end. On the map at least it looks like everything drains to that pond. What's up with that?


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

Sounds like the watershed built on the old Boddimer (spelling) farm. If it is the main owner the Boddimers doesn't allow any fishing, brings up a how can of worms They own the majority of the lake but a couple other land owners own just enough to have some frontage. Not worth the hassle, guarantee the night will end in sirens. This is one of the water sheds that where built when the owner had the choice to allow the state to stock it but it would require allowing public access or private stocking and you own the rights to allow fishing or not. They choose the latter. Sorry man used to fish it when I was younger then the old couple died and the son stopped all fishing unless you were in his circle of friends and that was sketchey at best.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I've seen that happen to the little creeks in that region before. The substrate is so sandy and gravelly that it seeps underground from one pool to the next. Unfortunately, the last time I saw that it took about 10 years for the fishing to recover.


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

stanimals2 said:


> Sounds like the watershed built on the old Boddimer (spelling) farm. If it is the main owner the Boddimers doesn't allow any fishing, brings up a how can of worms They own the majority of the lake but a couple other land owners own just enough to have some frontage. Not worth the hassle, guarantee the night will end in sirens. This is one of the water sheds that where built when the owner had the choice to allow the state to stock it but it would require allowing public access or private stocking and you own the rights to allow fishing or not. They choose the latter. Sorry man used to fish it when I was younger then the old couple died and the son stopped all fishing unless you were in his circle of friends and that was sketchey at best.


 few years back there was a problem with a lake in that area where the watershed could not come to an agreement with the landowners, and they just opened the valves and drained the lake - it that the same one?


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

I think that one is farther out on coonpath isnt it ?


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

Raccoon creek does partially begin up near ralston but the bulk of the water comes from the watershed that I mentioned earlier when those two come together on old 37 past berne station near pumkinvine rd. does that help. The water that comes from up by ralston is really narrow and never moves much water pretty small , maybe 5 feet wide at the widest points 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I followed it and it goes into Rush Creek just south of Breman. There are a few tricky turns and close parallels to roads. If you look close, you'll see it.


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

That is correct


----------

